# Metal Solos



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey

Just wondering what you guys out there think is a good metal guitar solo or lead guitar part. Im into like Children of Bodom, Metalica kind of solos anthing really metal sounding. 

Tell what you have to say

Thanx


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

If you have MSN or Yahoo, Id send you a really good song by a Canadian band called Quo Vadis. Man can that guy ever play. Check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqLkECtFp0M&search=quo vadis and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrLOYxgEIrU&search=quo vadis for great guitar and drum action.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

well the question is how does a metal solo sound like? many metal bands are starting to put in solos such as the childern od bodom metallic and the new ablum for slipknot has a few solos. to me if the solo is good i dont care. solos are to show the skill level for guartists not the skill level of the band


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

You have to be REALLY good to even think about soloing like Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom. If you are, make sure you know techniques like sweep picking, legato shred and double hand tapping. 

Some solos I would recommend these solo's for metal.

CHILDREN OF BODOM
Mask of Sanity
Everytime I Die
Lake Bodom

(These are REALLY HARD SOLOS, WARNING)

Metallica
Unforgiven 1 and 2
Enter Sandman (if you have a wah)
Fuel
One

Megadeth
The Scorpion (solo's 1 and 2)
Hangar 18 (they have 8 solo's in this one)

if you want more, message me.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

^ ture they r all ok. But they old bands r what started solos(jimi hendrix van halen jimmy page) i may not like the oldies cuz of the vocals but when i heard their solos i got blown away:rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Metallica
Orion
Fade to black

Ozzy Osbourne
Crazy Train (my favourite)
No More Tears
Dreamer

Atreyu
Exs & Ohs
Right Side of the Bed

Trivium
Drowned and Torn Asunder

Stratovarius
Eagleheart

Iron Maiden
The Trooper
Number of the Beast


----------



## bzborow1 (May 26, 2006)

Don't forget to do some research on Dream Theater as well. I prefer their more progressive stuff, but you might like the songs off their album Train of Thought.

Honor Thy Father
As I Am

Check'em out.  The guys insane.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

nathanandrewmeima said:


> Hey
> 
> Just wondering what you guys out there think is a good metal guitar solo or lead guitar part. Im into like Children of Bodom, Metalica kind of solos anthing really metal sounding.
> 
> ...


Go back further to the 70's and 60's.....which is where a lot of these metal guys copped their licks and speeded them up, from guys like Henderix, Clapton, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page.....And Tony Iommi.....and back further still to Blues guitarists...........Sabbath was a blues band before what they are now famous for...................this will help learn the history which i think is important...........and will eventually play a part in developing your own style.
To jump right in and just play metal solos is fine and dandy but wouldnt you want to become more diverse player?? Try to listen to everything, not just metal.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

check out "Belvedere" any album any song,Scott Marshall is a crazy guitarst,If you like metal/punk guitar solo's you should love these guy's!
Take Care
Aaron


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

Children of Bodom solos are TOUGH!! I've been practicing for hours and I still just cant get it right. The solo from Metallica's One is pretty good too...


----------



## stinkypitguy (Nov 30, 2008)

These solos might not be too difficult to play......but they sound great and I find them fun:

Atreyu-Bleeding Mascara 

Bullet For My Valentine- Tears Don't Fall

The Human Abstract- Vela, Together We Await The Storm

Atreyu- Ex's and Oh's

Bullet For My Valentine- Waking The Demon

Trivium- Dying In Your Arms

:rockon:


----------

